# Headstock issues Logan Model 820



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 1, 2017)

Good evening, I have previously posted about the complete restoration I did on my model 820 with turret tailstock.  I now make tools with this lathe basically it runs about 2-4 hours each night, and tonight while I was indicating a part in, I heard squeaking, like that of 2 pcs of metal rubbing in a bad way.

Upon further investigation, I found the locking collar, listed as a take up nut, that holds the main bearing in place, loose.... I had previously tightened it to what I thought was enough, but clearly it was not.

Any advice on how tight this is supposed to be?

I am going to tighten it again, as I do not have the luxury of taking a day off from making these tools.

I appreciate any and all advice.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2017)

U got roller or plain bearings in it ?.
Rollers take preload " sounds loose "  , plain take shims , lift test. Will Tell ya.
They all wear in a little,  lock tight  works.


----------



## Campfire (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm right in the middle of repairing a 1947 head stock with parts from a 1944-1946 Model 820. The early one has a different bearing collar with an Allen head set screw against a brass dowel on the threads to keep it seated. That's the one I'm going to be using, just an idea.
The collar is a lot larger than the later spanner wrench style.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2017)

When I replaced the bearings on my Model 200, I called Scott Logan about removing and replacing that nut.  He told me to use a hammer and a punch.  I don't like doing things that way generally, but it's what I did.
When I put it back on, I just banged in it until it stopped turning.  I secured the spindle by wrapping it with a thick piece of leather and clamping it (with as little force as possible) in my bench vise.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2017)

dlane said:


> U got roller or plain bearings in it ?.
> Rollers take preload " sounds loose "  , plain take shims , lift test. Will Tell ya.
> They all wear in a little,  lock tight  works.



Logan bearings aren't adjustable.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 20, 2017)

I decided to put the lathe in back gear, and used a drive punch and hammer to tighten the nut, not excesssive, just tightened it...we will see what happens

Thanks

On to my next project(s)


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 20, 2017)

dlane said:


> U got roller or plain bearings in it ?.
> Rollers take preload " sounds loose "  , plain take shims , lift test. Will Tell ya.
> They all wear in a little,  lock tight  works.



Derrick.

Logan generally (maybe always) used ball bearings (usually a double-row at the spindle head position and a single row at the tail), not either plain or roller.  I don't know that Logan ever confirmed it but numerous people here and elsewhere have claimed that the Logan double row bearings had a preload between the two rows built in by the manufacturer.  In any case, you can't preload or shim them.


----------

